
Build a static site generator in 40 lines with Node.js - bauripalash
https://medium.com/douglas-matoso-english/build-static-site-generator-nodejs-8969ebe34b22
======
solidr53
One line static site generator:

    
    
      wget -P ./static -mpck --wait 1 -E http://localhost:3000
    

[https://www.explainshell.com/explain?cmd=wget%20-P%20.%2Fsta...](https://www.explainshell.com/explain?cmd=wget%20-P%20.%2Fstatic%20-mpck%20
--wait%201%20-E%20http%3A%2F%2Flocalhost%3A3000)

~~~
bauripalash
Great

